# Aquatic Kingdom - New Shipment.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

So......apparently Daniel's back from gallivanting across The Asia Pacific. He brought back some very nice pieces early this morning.  

Worthy notes: HUGE - Emphasis on HUGE Ricordia Yumas. Have a look at the enclosed pictures. Notice they are the size of my PALM.

There are interesting varieties of Shrooms (Mmmm.....Shrooms......) of all sorts and some interesting coloured Euphyllia.

Special thanks to Simon for showing me and my fellow hobbyists some 'love'  Cheers.

P.S. - Shipment has NOT been picked through. There is still lots of eye candy left.  Enjoy. Good Hunting!


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Red, how much were the hammers? What variety?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Prices ranged from $30-$80. The $80 euphyllia were part of the new shipment. I would describe them as "Indo" like with golds, yellow, and orange/peach varieties. Some are the "painted"/splotched varieties. Don't let the $80 (still reasonable) tag turn you off....they'll show you some love I'm sure.


----------

